# Herb Harvest



## Roll_Bones (Oct 29, 2013)

Yesterday we cleaned up the garden.  The last of our summer herb crop.
I am listening to any ideas as I plan to just dry them.
Specifically, I would like to find a way to dry them so they stay green.
I do own a dehydrator.

ps........sorry about the picture quality.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 29, 2013)

I see what I think is chives, sage, rosemary, some peppers. How about a list so we can give individual recommendations.

I wouldn't dry the chives or rosemary. I've never found dry chives to have much flavour and dried rosemary, well, that's just horrible - little sticks that poke your gums. I freeze chives in little bundles and cut off (in little rings) as much as I want to use and put the rest back in the freezer. I have no idea what to do with rosemary. I just bring the plant indoors and cut as much fresh rosemary as I need.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Oct 29, 2013)

Roll_Bones said:


> ps........sorry about the picture quality.


pics look fine to me rb!



taxlady said:


> I see what I think is chives, sage, rosemary, some peppers. How about a list so we can give individual recommendations.
> 
> I wouldn't dry the chives or rosemary. I've never found dry chives to have much flavour and dried rosemary, well, that's just horrible - little sticks that poke your gums. I freeze chives in little bundles and cut off (in little rings) as much as I want to use and put the rest back in the freezer. I have no idea what to do with rosemary. I just bring the plant indoors and cut as much fresh rosemary as I need.


+1 on the rosemary tax,same for thyme & drying sage totally changes it's flavour imo.infact i'm not keen on any dried herbs.i would freeze the "oily herbs" such as rosemary,sage & thyme(just need parsley & we've got a song!)parsley & coriander also freeze well.the others,as tax said,i would bring indoors & cut as needed


----------



## Roll_Bones (Oct 29, 2013)

Its lemon grass not chives.

There is Sage, Italian Basil, Thai Basil, Basil pods for seeds, Bay, Rosemary, Mint x 2 and some peppers and Eggplant.

Thanks for the ideas. I have never frozen any herbs and usually bite the bullet in the winter with dried herbs.
Some are already almost dried overnight. So I am not sure about freezing them now.

The peppers and eggplant will be consumed before the weekend.  There are a couple ghost peppers in there that I will dry for flakes.

Thanks Harry. I used my I-phone to take the picture and I am not pleased.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 29, 2013)

I've been told that lemon grass freezes well.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 29, 2013)

A great way to preserve the fresh flavor of soft is to freeze in water. Put 2 cups of soft herbs, like basil, parsley, chives or cilantro, in a blender with 2 cups of water and puree. Place the puree in ice cube trays and freeze. Throw a cube into a sauce or soup for fresh herb flavor. 

I like dried woody herbs better than fresh much of the time, including bay, oregano, sage, rosemary and thyme. Drying them intensifies the flavor because the moisture in them has evaporated. It's definitely different from fresh, but to me, that's not a bad thing  

I have them sitting in dry vases on the dining room table right now, till they're completely dried. Then I will strip the leaves off the stems and refill my herb jars. I mince dried rosemary very finely when I use it. All of those woody herbs are winter-hardy here.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 29, 2013)

I have lemongrass, too, and it does freeze well. Just trim it to the stalks you will use and put them in a freezer bag. Let it thaw before slicing or pounding for use. Check this out for more information: Lemongrass

That looks like the leaves of the lemongrass. The edible part is the roots.

Dried mint can be used in Greek or Middle Eastern meatball or kofte recipes.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Oct 29, 2013)

That's quite a nice display you have there.   A nice summer's bit of work.  

There is another thread floating around here about Basil.  I think one of the good ideas was to freeze the basil in olive oil as well as freeze in water cubes per above.  I would try this, except I made oodles of pesto, which is the only way I prev. knew to preserve it.  Dried basil loses its flavor pretty noticeably.   

I mostly dry herbs and repack my spice jars until next season.  Therefore I have nothing to add re helping herbs retain their color.     I either grow, or get enough at a time at the farmer's market to dry what I won't use fresh immediately.   

Somethings, I just bite the bullet and buy fresh out of season.  Rosemary.  Can't seem to make it overwinter in doors.  Like losing Christmas tree needles.    And of course,  Rosemary goes so well with lots of foods I like to make in winter.  I might as well set up a separate fund just for this.  Sigh. 

Well,  I guess it averages out if you buy cilantro or parsley which are inexpensive.


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 29, 2013)

Nice!  I don't use a dehydrator for herbs, just hang them upside down in bundles.  Rosemary, sage, mint, and thyme all dry nicely.  Put dried rosemary needles in a coffee grinder and pulse if you don't like the needles.  Or just crush all with your fingers after stripping them from the twigs.  Dried thyme for chicken soup is a must!


----------



## taxlady (Oct 29, 2013)

I just remembered that I have heard that herbs keep their colour if you dry them in the microwave. I vaguely remember trying it many years ago, but I don't remember how they turned out. I'm afraid they would cook. I guess I'll have to give it a try with a small amount.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Oct 30, 2013)

So many wonderful ideas. I like to keep things simple and you guys were on the mark.
Thank all of you very much for taking the time to respond to my thread.

The picture is what is left of a garden. It has served us well all along. There would be ten fold if I could take a picture of all we harvested.
I do herbs and my neighbors do other things and we all share in the bounty.
Was not a good year for vegetables as it rained every single day in July.

Best Regards.........John


----------

